# i'm going to Trexlertown.  are you going?



## twowheelfan (Sep 30, 2010)

bringing a bike or two to sell,
also bringing my pierce bike to share. i'd love to get opinions/advice from fellow cycle guys.


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 30, 2010)

It`s about 4 hours from me but i heard it`s a great show. Maybe i`ll come down the night before so i can get there early.


----------



## walter branche (Sep 30, 2010)

*trexlertown*

some ,get there a day early , and sit and wait all nite with flashlights ,.. it is about done by 1:00 pm sunday ,,   it is a place where there are many pickers and experts ,so if you see something you like ,, do not hesitate, good luck to everyone on the trexlertown scene ,, do not forget the velodrome saturday


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 30, 2010)

i'm working Saturday so i can't do the velo. wish i could, this is the first year that i have interest in the lightweight stuff. i'm hoping that i will get to talk to the couple guys thats been there all the other times that i've been there with the real early stuff. i need to talk show someone this pierce i got and get someone else's take on it.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 2, 2010)

My son and I intend to arrive there early Sunday morning in between 5 and 6 am to find parts for two of my four Mark IV Jags that I'm still working on. This will be my first time there. Hope I don't get lost!

Jim.


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 2, 2010)

i'll see you there, should be great. stop by and say hi!


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2010)

How about some photos and updates? How was the meet? And good deals, or rare finds?


----------



## walter branche (Oct 3, 2010)

it was a great day ,,  saturday, the velodrome was cool,, to see a whole different area of cycling that has some fantastic bikes,trexlertown was good ,   people are still trying to fugure out how to price there items


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 5, 2010)

*I had a great time at Trex!*

i had a good time at trex. i got there about 6:45 am (about 6 hours too late for the deals! ) I met and shook hands with Scott McCaskey and met with two people i wanted to show my Pierce to, David Toppin and Sam Fitzsimmons. i got a little more information (Good!) and got to see a Pierce that Sam had out. This brings us to about 7:30am. There was a good assortment of bikes out for sale. a good amount of preballoon stuff to drool over. several barn fresh balloon bikes some even changed hands. an Elgin twin (original paint)with the battery pod rack , twin headlights and a speedo(i think) went to a friend of mine. that was the only transaction i got to see. There was a hendee indian and a Monark wingbar there, but they went back with the owners. it was nice to see them! I got a rim for a friend of mine (hers got ripped off) and a seat for another bike of mine, $8 total spent! I Sold just enought parts to make admission up and thats it. No one wanted to haggle with me on prices, people asked, and then walked away. not even a " would you take?..." I stayed till about the bitter end, had to drive 98 miles back to NYC and re-shoehorn the bikes back into the basement. next time i'll break the bikes down into bits and piecemeal them. maybe i'll be luckier.  I had fun and i am looking forward to the next one. I did also meet a cat that posts here with the handle "circa1939" nice fellow, would enjoy chatting with him again!


----------

